# Morris Arboretum’s Holiday Garden Railway Display



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Link: *Morris Arboretum’s Holiday Garden Railway* 

Didn't one of you fine fellows arrange a live steam day there last year?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes we did have a showing there mayb e 2 years ago now....havent been there since then.


----------

